# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  ارتفاع في قضايا "العضل" بالسعودية

## هويدا

حذر مراقبون في المملكة العربية السعودية من ارتفاع عدد قضايا العضل، وهو رفض تزويج الفتاة من قبل وليها الشرعي، المعروضة أمام المحاكم الشرعية في المملكة، وتصدرت المدن الرئيسة سلم الترتيب متقدمة على مدن الأطراف.

وشدد أخصائيون اجتماعيون في حديثهم للجزيرة نت، على ضرورة المسارعة إلى استصدار قانون يعاقب من 'يعضل' وليته من غير وجه، مؤكدين أن هناك قضايا أخرى عديدة هي أضعاف ما يصل فعليا إلى المحاكم 'نظرا للأعراف الاجتماعية المحافظة في المملكة'.

وتشير الأرقام إلى أن المحاكم في المملكة نظرت في نحو 242 قضية 'عضل' خلال هذه السنة، وتصدرت العاصمة الرياض الترتيب بـ71 قضية.

اتجار بالبشر
وانتقد الأخصائي الاجتماعي سالم العقيل بشكل مباشر عدم تفعيل قرار هيئة حقوق الإنسان الحكومية القاضي بإنزال العقوبة الجنائية على أولياء الأمور المتهمين بثبوت عضل فتياتهن، وتتمثل في عقوبة بالسجن تصل إلى 15 عاماً وغرامة بمليون ريال سعودي (375 ألف دولار).

وقد صدر القرار في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 2011، وصنف قضية العضل ضمن جرائم الاتجار بالبشر.

وقال العقيل 'إن عدم الجدية في تطبيق تلك القوانين على أرض الواقع يجعلها ضعيفة وغير رادعة لأصحاب النفوس المريضة'.

وأضاف أن الإشكالية الاجتماعية لقضايا العضل تكمن 'في هشاشة الوضع الاجتماعي، حيث إن بعض قضايا هروب الفتيات السعوديات التي جرى التحقيق فيها تعود إلى رفض أوليائهن تزويجهن'.

ومن جهتها، أكدت الناشطة الحقوقية سلمى العنزي للجزيرة نت أن عدم معالجة المسألة محليا يجعلها محورا لضغط المجموعات الحقوقية الدولية التي يمكن لها أن تستغل مثل هذه الأوضاع في تقاريرها عن المرأة السعودية. وأشارت العنزي أن العضل يعد إحدى المؤشرات الرئيسة في تزايد نسبة العنوسة بين السعوديات.

بين الشرع والقانون
يذكر أنه انطلقت خلال السنتين الماضيتين، حملات تقودها نساء حقوقيات للدفاع عن الفتيات اللاتي لا يرغب أولياء أمورهن في تزويجهن، من خلال استخدام شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي ووسائل الإعلام المحلية.

وتختلف الآراء حول دلالة النص الصريح للعقاب في مثل هذه القضايا، فقد أكد المحامي فهد العلوني على ضرورة استصدار 'نص قضائي صريح كعقاب لمن يعضل وليته، وأن لا يترك الأمر لتقدير القاضي الشرعي'.

وفي المقابل، أشار الاستشاري القانوني طالب الثبيتي إلى عدم إمكانية استصدار ذلك 'النص القضائي لأنه يتعارض مع النصوص التشريعية بالولاية التي منحتها الشريعة لولي أمر الفتاة'.

لكنه قال إنه في حال تأكد لدى القاضي عضل الفتاة من قبل وليها الشرعي، ترفع الوصاية من ولي الأمر، ويصبح القاضي وليها الذي يستطع بعد ذلك تزويجها باعتباره ولي أمر لها بالحكم القضائي.

المصدر 
الجزيزة

----------


## محمد فخري

حقيقة هناك ارتفاع شديد في قضايا العضل في المملكة العربية السعودية والامر بات مخيف جداا... نسال الله السلامة والهداية للجميع

----------

